# IBS, heavy metals and diet



## Kalliades (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,I've been suffering with IBS for about two years now.I've recently undertaken a hair test which showed elevated aliminium and high copper in relation to zinc. A few months ago I had very bad blood sugar problems as well (which are now under control after eating a higher protein and vegetable based diet.I have minimised my intakes of grains to about 1/4 cup serving per day and get the bulk of my calories from root vegetables such as carrots, turnips, parsnips and rutagabas and good quality protein twice per day such as organic eggs, sardines or chicken. However, I still encounter bowel problems and gas. I'm also rotating my foods as much as possible. Has anyone else tips on how to heal IBS through diet? I've read much about the Specific Carbohydrate Diet and Macrobiotic approaches. Both of which seem to strict for me and contain food which I know would further worsen my condition (such as fruit in the SCD, too many grains in macrobiotics).


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Has anyone else tips on how to heal IBS through diet?


Not sure that is possible to do via diet alone. Some people with mild IBS can manage their symptoms pretty well via diet alone. However, most people with IBS find that a combination of treatments (diet, supplements, medications, relaxation & stress management techniques, etc.) used in concert works the best helping them to manage their symptoms.You can always taylor one or both of those diets to suit your own needs.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is the food i eat to control my IBS-Dhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/140891-frustrated-with-diets-for-ibs/I posted it for that guy at that link.The diet i eat is extremely good at controling blood sugar. It's similar to the atkins diet which is known to reverse type 2 diabetes. I infact first healed my stomach on the atkins diet but later found out many more foods i need to avoid for my stomach to be at it's best.


----------

